# للبيع للمستثمرين و لراغبى الاستثمار السياحى فندق على البحر مباشرا بالاسكندريه



## اسلام محمد (6 ديسمبر 2011)

كــود الاعــلان : 14129
فندق للبيع بالاسكندريه بمنطقة ستانلى على البحر مباشرا 
الفندق عبارة عن ...
•	بدروم + ارضى + 9 ادوار على الكورنيش مباشرا
•	به عدد غرف ترى البحر
•	يوجد به 3سويت بــ2حمام
•	يوجد 14غرفه تربل بحمام
•	يوجد 33غرفه دبل بحمام
	عقد مسجل ، خالص الضرائب حتى تاريخه
المطلــوب / 27 مليــون جنيــه
للاتصــال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+
رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني: [email protected]


----------

